# Phoenix will be in the lottery



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Stephon Marbury will soon write "all alone" on his sneakers because he has to play almost all minutes and generate the whole offense to at least keep the game somewhat close without getting any help at all.

Shawn Marion is in a real funk and has to battle PFs in the West now.

Without Amare and Zarko who will miss a month they will get outrebounded in double digits by any team in the league no matter how well Marbury plays.

D'Antoni starts 4 swingmen and a mediocre center. 6'7 Shawn Marion as almost full time PF....

Amare will miss like 14 more games and the Suns will be lucky to win more than 2 without Amare and D'Antoni as head coach.

That will be put Phoenix at 10-26 with no chance at the playoffs.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Sadly I think you're correct. I was one of the many people who predicted the Suns would make the playoffs again, and not as the 8th seed this time. But seeing how many good teams there are in the West right now, and how Phoenix isn't one of them, I don't see it now unless they turn it around quickly.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If they were healthy it would be a different story.

But without Amare they can't win anything no matter how good Marbury plays. To top it off Zarko is out because of that thug Danny Fortson.

They have no size at all left on their active roster that can give them productivity at the PF spot.

Tom Gugliotta is limited to hitting open jumpers, Penny Hardaway is awfully inconsitant and so is Joe Johnson and for some reason Shawn Marion.

Stephon will soon be very frustrated. He puts up 30 points 9 assists 7 rebounds 5 steals 1 block and ZERO turnovers and his team still has no chance to win the game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

They are really play bad ball right now. I just watched the Clippers beat them pretty easily. 

I dont think it has much to do with Amare either, the Suns were playing bad before he was injured, but Amre and Zarko getting hurt are just insult to injury (no pun intended).

They could really use the pick right now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is the difference.

He gives 10 boards per game, blocks shots, changes a ton of shots, intimidates the other team, gets them going with his highlights, gets the other big man in foul trouble.

Our PF rotation right now is 6'7 Shawn Marion and Tom Gugliotta....

That might not be that bad against some bad teams from the East but they can't battle the West teams with that frontcourt while they can do it with Amare.

Of course D'Antoni is just continuing Frank Johnson's coaching it seems.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

There are too many good teams in the West. Phoenix have no chance

Lakers
SPurs
Kings
Wolves
Mavs
Rockets

Only 2 spots left


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Rockets aren't a more talented team. They are more healthy right now, better coached and simply are getting more out of it.

Shawn Marion is being simply not being utilized the right way and makes it tough for himself.

The problem isn't how good the West is, the Suns were widely regarded the #6 team in the West this season. They are just not getting it done, one factor are injuries but they just aren't getting it done and one big reason is Shawn Marion.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The Suns were what 7-10 even before Amare got hurt? So its not the injuries, its the fact that their system is not working. Amare getting hurt just adds to their horribleness this season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> The Suns were what 7-10 even before Amare got hurt? So its not the injuries, its the fact that their system is not working. Amare getting hurt just adds to their horribleness this season.



Yeah. Amare getting hurt really is bad for them, but its not like they were doing too good before that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They were 7-10 and 2 of the losses were by gamewinners at San Antonio and the Lakers.

They quit on Johnson. They got blown out by Denver by 30 and then on back to backs blew out Dallas by 30.

That isn't really any indication even if you consider that Shawn Marion is in a funk.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Either way, they really hurt themselves by not making moves in the offseason. I'm not really sure of their cap situation, but they should really go after Kobe this offseason, and draft some size.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They can't unless they can move Marion and Penny for some huge expiring contract like Rasheed Wallace. Even then they might not have enough money.

Here is a list of all our players over 6’7” right now: Robert Archibald, Tom Gugliotta, Cezary Trybanski, Jake Voskuhl, Jahidi White, Scott Williams 

+ Joe Johnson as they say he is 6'8 but he is our shooting guard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh well, maybe they'll finally be able to pick up an efficiently good SG or C in the draft.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Even when they had Amare, they were a sub-par team. Amare imho,is very very overrated.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Unless something dramatic happens, it looks like PHX will be playing ping pong next summer. Another disappointing year. Maybe we'll get lucky and win the lottery, otherwise I'm almost already done for this year.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns are completely screwed this season. We are playing pretty average prior to the injuries to our PFs, now we dont have no one in that position that can create impact.

I wouldn't count out the whole season yet, as we will be competing with Memphis, Seattle and Denver to get that last 2 spot in the western 8. But its going to be very very hard. No size at all, especially in the west we will struggle tremendously.

We can probably start trading for a big man now, I would ship out Gugliota or even Joe Johnson for a big man. We cant ship Penny's contract because it pays him over $12 Million and it'll be another 2 seasons of that. But We are definitely screwed without a impact players on the PF spot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For his age, amare is a very good player. But I honestly don't see any growth to his game... he's going to be playing the same style of ball for the rest of his career, and unless he grows into a Shaq like body, he probably won't average anymore than 15-16pts per yr.


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The Rockets aren't a more talented team. They are more healthy right now, better coached and simply are getting more out of it.
> 
> Shawn Marion is being simply not being utilized the right way and makes it tough for himself.
> ...


Nice win, Phoenix.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> For his age, amare is a very good player. But I honestly don't see any growth to his game... he's going to be playing the same style of ball for the rest of his career, and unless he grows into a Shaq like body, he probably won't average anymore than 15-16pts per yr.


Puhleaaase...

He was averaging 17 per game before he twisted his ankle the first time already. He averaged more than Yao Ming.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Puhleaaase...
> ...



To me, Yao and Amare are both being overrated.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The injury to Amare does hurt this team that was already in some kind of a funk. Amare does dirty works down low and he bangs without fear. The Suns really missed Bo Outlaw right now. I wonder why Mike D'Antoni don't start Jahidi White and Jake Voshkul up front when playing teams like the Hornets, just for the sake of matching up against other 'big' team.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tommycatluvsme</b>!
> 
> 
> Rockets weren't more healthy. They didn't have Eddie Griffin, Maurice Taylor, Eric Piatkowski and Adrian Griffin. In fact, they were forced to start center Kelvin Cato in the power forward spot because the regular PF's were both suspended. The Rockets are better coached, however, yes.
> ...


Probably because it was the huge Yao vs amare thing...plus the fact that there's steph vs franchise which is a no-brainer but yeah 

don't you guys realize that the moment you say something bad about amare, BigAmare will come for your head?

I think the Suns will make a late season charge but it won't help.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is how they are supposed to play.

Play the big guys and Shawn Marion stepping up with 
23 points 7 rebounds 5 assists 4 steals 1 block and 0 turnovers at the half continuing his domination of Peja.

The Suns need momentum for the time without Amare and Zarko.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Were they winning before Amare got injured?

No.

They just didnt have enough size to compete in the west. And now they get even worse with Amare and Zarko down.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Phoenix loses to the Kings, 107-102. 

8-16 on the season.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

they need to give at least 5mins/game to Trybañski. if he can get some self confidence he will block alot of shots


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Amare will be the premier PF in the league in 6 years he is adding a jumper plus he was playing blind last year and had offseason surgery so didnt get to workout that much. He is too strong and too quick.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> This is how they are supposed to play.
> 
> Play the big guys and Shawn Marion stepping up with
> 23 points 7 rebounds 5 assists 4 steals 1 block and 0 turnovers at the half continuing his domination of Peja.



I don't see letting your opponet score 36 means your dominating him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> For his age, amare is a very good player. But I honestly don't see any growth to his game... he's going to be playing the same style of ball for the rest of his career, and unless he grows into a Shaq like body, he probably won't average anymore than 15-16pts per yr.


Did you see him before he got injured? He's upped his point and board totals and has improved him mid-range shot dramatically. He is improving and has plenty of heart to become an elite player.


----------

